# Is it Legal To Cull Snapper



## LaAngler (Mar 11, 2008)

IF you are in federal waters what is the law on keeping snapper in your icechest or buckets of the boat and then catching a bigger one and throwing the other dead ones back in the gulf, not looking for any ethics lessons.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

There are laws about being wasteful and as for your ethics lesson that's just wrong


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

I see your rep is back in the green, for now!



LaAngler said:


> IF you are in federal waters what is the law on keeping snapper in your icechest or buckets of the boat and then catching a bigger one and throwing the other dead ones back in the gulf, not looking for any ethics lessons.


----------



## LaAngler (Mar 11, 2008)

*not what i meant*

that's not what I meant, I dont like cleaning large snapper and think the smaller ones taste much better with less red meat, just wanted to find out the law on this. green yep, but more reds are coming for some reason now.


----------



## KJON (May 1, 2006)

Oh,,,,I understand now, I thought you were throwing the little dead ones back and keeping the large ones. But if you are throwing the big dead ones back and keeping the little ones then that is perfectly legal,,,, it's on page 33 of the TPW booklet under,,,,"youre gonna get hammered now dude".


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

LaAngler said:


> that's not what I meant, I dont like cleaning large snapper and think the smaller ones taste much better with less red meat, just wanted to find out the law on this. green yep, but more reds are coming for some reason now.


Well then why don't you throw the large ones back ALIVE and keep the smaller ones? How hard is that to figure out? That question is just plain dumb to me. What ethical person would even care if it is law or not? I thought you said you were ready to act right and contribute to this forum in a productive manner.


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

I ain't no sailor lawyer, but it's not like bass or trout fishing where you keep some fish alive on a string or in the livewell and change them out for bigger ones. Unfortunately, deepwater snapper in your livewell will go tits-up fairly rapidly. 

Chances of being caught are fairly remote, although we did hear about one commercial bust where grouper was used as bait. Not good to throw dead sports fish overboard. 

Let's put it this way ... if three people are fishing and they bring up three keeper snappers alive, it is OK to agree to throw the little one back (with venting, love, and kisses) to be able to catch a larger one. You have to cull right on the spot and not wait for something better later on ... see what I mean?


----------



## LaAngler (Mar 11, 2008)

*You guys are some hawks*

Look the reason I asked the question is because I want to know. i saw something on a group snapper boat out of orange beach last year I was unsure about, crew and captain watched fisherman like hawks but every undersize snapper (all fish caught in 35 foot deep range) was put into big buckets at the stern of the boat with no water in them, when he moved to another spot the deckhands would dump all the dead undersize snapper over the back, I asked why they would not let me throw the 14 inchers back into the water and they told me "We dont want to give away our reefs" The deckhands would run over to you as soon as they saw the pole bent and unhook your fish quickly. Now I have fished snapper for years and I know that most fish caught at that depth swim right back down to live another day. Now keep in mind that the majority of the fish caught were undersize, they were killing more fish and wasting them than they were actually keeping for the box.

trust me i do not plan on making many trips to burn a ton of gas to go catch 2 fish, I would rather spend time on a grassline catching chicken dolphin and tripletail maybe a ling or two on my trout rods in the late summer.


----------



## cabolew (Aug 12, 2005)

I would say that is illegal.


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

LaAngler said:


> Look the reason I asked the question is because I want to know. i saw something on a group snapper boat out of orange beach last year I was unsure about, crew and captain watched fisherman like hawks but every undersize snapper (all fish caught in 35 foot deep range) was put into big buckets at the stern of the boat with no water in them, when he moved to another spot the deckhands would dump all the dead undersize snapper over the back, I asked why they would not let me throw the 14 inchers back into the water and they told me "We dont want to give away our reefs" The deckhands would run over to you as soon as they saw the pole bent and unhook your fish quickly. Now I have fished snapper for years and I know that most fish caught at that depth swim right back down to live another day. Now keep in mind that the majority of the fish caught were undersize, they were killing more fish and wasting them than they were actually keeping for the box.
> 
> trust me i do not plan on making many trips to burn a ton of gas to go catch 2 fish, I would rather spend time on a grassline catching chicken dolphin and tripletail maybe a ling or two on my trout rods in the late summer.


Well those morons on that boat are a bunch of scum bag unethical vermin!! I wish I would have witnessed that. I would have taken photos and turned their sorry arses in. Now back to what I said. What ethical person would even care if it were law or not? Plain and simple. Do you think it is OK to kill a buck, and when you get up to it decide it wasn't what you wanted. Then just walk away and go kill another one? Can you grasp this or do I need to explain it in more simple words you can understand?


----------



## KJON (May 1, 2006)

Havent seen any of your past post's but if they were anything like this one,,it's no wonder youre getting "reds",,,,as us Texans say,,,,podnuh,,when youre in the hole,,,,quit digging.:wink:


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

KJON said:


> Havent seen any of your past post's but if they were anything like this one,,it's no wonder youre getting "reds",,,,as us Texans say,,,,podnuh,,when youre in the hole,,,,quit digging.:wink:


Amen brother and GREEN to you for that!!!


----------



## Zork (Jan 11, 2006)

KJON said:


> Oh,,,,I understand now, I thought you were throwing the little dead ones back and keeping the large ones. But if you are throwing the big dead ones back and keeping the little ones then that is perfectly legal,,,, it's on page 33 of the TPW booklet under,,,,"youre gonna get hammered now dude".


ROFLMAO!


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

I have to say something else. This thread ****** me off! All this talk of Red Snapper in the last several months and what we can do to help our (recreational fishermen) cause and then someone posts something as half witted as this thread.


----------



## LaAngler (Mar 11, 2008)

*ha*



Snap Draggin said:


> Well those morons on that boat are a bunch of scum bag unethical vermin!! I wish I would have witnessed that. I would have taken photos and turned their sorry arses in. Now back to what I said. What ethical person would even care if it were law or not? Plain and simple. Do you think it is OK to kill a buck, and when you get up to it decide it wasn't what you wanted. Then just walk away and go kill another one? Can you grasp this or do I need to explain it in more simple words you can understand?


Guys this is a legitimate issue and you all know it is that why nobody will answer my original question with a straightforward "yes" or "no". I am sure this post will be deleted just like my other one was on the big bust over here. I am not standing up for this type of fishing but it is important because how many people do you think will be doing this now with the new limits??? The problem should be confronted not ignored.


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

LaAngler said:


> Guys this is a legitimate issue and you all know it is that why nobody will answer my original question with a straightforward "yes" or "no". I am sure this post will be deleted just like my other one was on the big bust over here. I am not standing up for this type of fishing but it is important because how many people do you think will be doing this now with the new limits??? The problem should be confronted not ignored.


Are you serious??!!! You just don't get it do you??!!


----------



## LaAngler (Mar 11, 2008)

snap if you lighten up on me I will give you the coordinates to one of the best trophy snapper rocks in the northern gulf of mexico that is accessable from sabine pass just because I like you.


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

LaAngler said:


> snap if you lighten up on me I will give you the coordinates to one of the best trophy snapper rocks in the northern gulf of mexico that is accessable from sabine pass just because I like you.


I don't need your coordinates. I do VERY well with what I have. Now back to what I asked. Are you serious???!!!


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

If you saw it and you know it's wrong and illegal, why do you still ask?

Note to self, "Do not fish with La Angler" If you are on the same boat, throw him in a bucket with water, then throw overboard!


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

Give some of the guys that are reading this thread a chance to get up to speed and I am quite sure you will see that the LaAngler bashing has just begun!!!


----------



## LaAngler (Mar 11, 2008)

Arguing with Snap Draggin is like wrestling in the mud with a PIG

AFTER A FEW HOURS YOU REALIZE HE LIKES IT!!!!!!!!!! 

You know snap i posted this just for you, it was like catching an AJ on a live hardtail you let him eat for a little while and then when he run's with it YA SET DA HOOK!!!!!! 

hahahaha


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

Oh yeah I am quite sure everyone on here believes that garbage!!


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

Like I said, let the LaAngler bashing begin. I am gonna go get the popcorn going now.


----------



## oldtrackster (Jul 20, 2007)

Well you would have to believe he is either not very smart or he has Particularly sadistic sense of humor. I would think the latter. It is illegal to waste anything you take whether it is fish, birds, deer or anything else. I would also bet a restitution fine would fall in there somewhere as well.

Snap do you feel that tug in the corner of your mouth? Hehe have a great day and please dont hold it against me if I ever respectfully request to split expenses on your boat.



Snap Draggin said:


> Oh yeah I am quite sure everyone on here believes that garbage!!


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

oldtrackster said:


> Well you would have to believe he is either not very smart or he has Particularly sadistic sense of humor. I would think the latter. It is illegal to waste anything you take whether it is fish, birds, deer or anything else. I would also bet a restitution fine would fall in there somewhere as well.
> 
> Snap do you feel that tug in the corner of your mouth? Hehe have a great day and please dont hold it against me if I ever respectfully request to split expenses on your boat.


Apparently you haven't read his posts in other threads! He just said that to try to cover his arse for posting an idiotic thread like this one.


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*Hypothetically speaking*

Next June, if a guy I know is fishing hard during the two month season for his two snappers...serving a sentence imposed by idiots which he does not deserve. Maybe he is lucky and the commercials have left him his two fish limit of just barely keepers which he puts in the ice. And maybe later lightning strikes and he catches a whopper 15 lb snapper. Well just maybe one of those little ones might get released from the ice. Just putting it out there hypothetically.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Snap, first let me say I agree that this question at this point in time has some harsh ethical issues; but don't let it get to you. Those cajuns just do things a little different. I remember one of the first times I was in Venice trying to catch some YFT. We hit the dock the first day with our 3 man limit and start cleaning. I noticed another crew coming in that literally loaded up the bed of a pickup with YFT...they had three times their limits. I asked one of the guys as he started cleaning about being worried about getting caught. His reply was: "_You in southin lousana boy, there aint no feds round hea._"


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

Johnboat said:


> Next June, if a guy I know is fishing hard during the two month season for his two snappers...serving a sentence imposed by idiots which he does not deserve. Maybe he is lucky and the commercials have left him his two fish limit of just barely keepers which he puts in the ice. And maybe later lightning strikes and he catches a whopper 15 lb snapper. Well just maybe one of those little ones might get released from the ice. Just putting it out there hypothetically.


Dude 15 lbers are not whoppers. They are definitely respectable fish. If you want 15 lbers I can "hook" you up.


----------



## IMBIT2 (Aug 12, 2005)

from TPWD

*Waste of fish *- It is unlawful to leave edible fish or bait fish taken from the public waters of the state to die without the intent to retain the fish for consumption or bait.

I would say it is illegal.


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

IMBIT2 said:


> from TPWD
> 
> *Waste of fish *- It is unlawful to leave edible fish or bait fish taken from the public waters of the state to die without the intent to retain the fish for consumption or bait.
> 
> I would say it is illegal.


And totally despicble, unethical and immoral!


----------



## IMBIT2 (Aug 12, 2005)

Snap Draggin said:


> And totally despicble, unethical and immoral!


Yea that to.


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

Hotrod thats funny, I mean LOL funny.


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

bwguardian said:


> Snap, first let me say I agree that this question at this point in time has some harsh ethical issues; but don't let it get to you. Those cajuns just do things a little different. I remember one of the first times I was in Venice trying to catch some YFT. We hit the dock the first day with our 3 man limit and start cleaning. I noticed another crew coming in that literally loaded up the bed of a pickup with YFT...they had three times their limits. I asked one of the guys as he started cleaning about being worried about getting caught. His reply was: "_You in southin lousana boy, there aint no feds round hea._"


How can you not let this get to you? Like I said all the talk and meetings and everything else on the Red Snapper issue and then someone posts something as idiotic as this!


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

Hotrod said:


> Note to self, "Do not fish with La Angler" If you are on the same boat, throw him in a bucket with water, then throw overboard!


Make sure you bring plenty of chain


----------



## Electric Mullet (Mar 18, 2008)

Don't kill what you're not going to eat! That goes with everything. Well unless it's an insurgent shooting at you, feel free to kill as many of those as you like, and I'm fairly sure they don't taste that good. I know they smell like [email protected].


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Snap Draggin said:


> How can you not let this get to you? Like I said all the talk and meetings and everything else on the Red Snapper issue and then someone posts something as idiotic as this!


Snap, I grew up fishing around here and I can tell you it does bother me but I will not let it get to me. What we need is more enforcement for guys like this.


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

bwguardian said:


> Snap, I grew up fishing around here and I can tell you it does bother me but I will not let it get to me. What we need is more enforcement for guys like this.


It just makes my blood boil that someone would have either the audacity or stupidity to post something as narrow minded as that!


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*Is this guy for real?*

Ive fished on my boat, on the Big E, and with many 2Cool bluewater board members on their boats. Not too many 15 lb or larger snappers are ever boated...and when they are there is a lot of whoopin and hollerin about it. 18 pounds is my personal best. Maybe I'm fishing with the wrong crowd. 


Snap Draggin said:


> Dude 15 lbers are not whoppers. They are definitely respectable fish. If you want 15 lbers I can "hook" you up.


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

Johnboat said:


> Ive fished on my boat and with many 2Cool bluewater board members on their boats. Not too many 15 lb or larger snappers are ever boated...and when they are there is a lot of whoopin and hollerin about it. 18 pounds is my personal best. Maybe I'm fishing with the wrong crowd.


Well I don't usually like to keep those big fish, although some of the guys that fish with me do. I prefer the ones from about 18" - 22" in length. If I ever bust 30 lbs I am gonna measure length and girth, photo the behemoth and throw it back. Then I will have a replica made for the wall.


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Snap Draggin said:


> It just makes my blood boil that someone would have either the audacity or stupidity to post something as narrow minded as that!


man you're talkin' big red, pine boxes, and sail-cloth coffins bruddah!


----------



## LaAngler (Mar 11, 2008)

Just called US Fish and Wildlife they directed me to Louisiana Department of Wildlife and Fisheries and they wouldn't answer my question either. Called a well-established texas snapper charter service and the captain told me to his knowledge if you are outside state waters it is legal to swap a fish for another. He used the example that when they limit out on snapper if the customers want to fish AJs or grouper and they have the snapper on ice if one of the guys pulls up a 25 pounder HE would allow a smaller fish to be culled. Come on how many are guilty? Tell me this isn't an issue.


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

Johnboat said:


> Ive fished on my boat, on the Big E, and with many 2Cool bluewater board members on their boats. Not too many 15 lb or larger snappers are ever boated...and when they are there is a lot of whoopin and hollerin about it. 18 pounds is my personal best. Maybe I'm fishing with the wrong crowd.


Oh yeah, and this guy is for real. I am as serious as a train wreck.


----------



## KJON (May 1, 2006)

If you arent lying on your profile,,,, you are about 24 years old? Dude,,,you better back off while you have the chance,,,,,age and treachery rule this site,,youre getting in way over your head. The evening crew is starting to roll in now,, couple cocktails, brewskis,,,and this post will light up. I'm gonna get a big ol crown and coke,,, pop some corn and sit back and watch. Holler at me Snap, I'll fix you one too!!!!:wink:


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

LaAngler said:


> Just called US Fish and Wildlife they directed me to Louisiana Department of Wildlife and Fisheries and they wouldn't answer my question either. Called a well-established texas snapper charter service and the captain told me to his knowledge if you are outside state waters it is legal to swap a fish for another. He used the example that when they limit out on snapper if the customers want to fish AJs or grouper and they have the snapper on ice if one of the guys pulls up a 25 pounder HE would allow a smaller fish to be culled. Come on how many are guilty? Tell me this isn't an issue.


Dude, the ethical thing to do would be to have one less than your limit such that you did not have to throw a dead fish over board. Trust me, you are young and I remember back in the 1970's when everyone would load up on kingfish (keep a couple dozen, even on the deck) which was more than they could eat or even give away. And now here we are with days you are lucky enough to catch the limit.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

I spent some time running through the 180 pages plus of law on this, and so far haven't found it to be illegal. The post about TPWD regs doesn't apply to federal waters. I should have some more time tomorrow to further research this, but so far, I have come up empty. I will admit, my research time was limited today. As far as being on any boat and observing this, it would either be my butt or theirs and push would come to shove and then some.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

KJON said:


> If you arent lying on your profile,,,, you are about 24 years old? Dude,,,you better back off while you have the chance,,,,,age and treachery rule this site,,youre getting in way over your head. The evening crew is starting to roll in now,, couple cocktails, brewskis,,,and this post will light up. I'm gonna get a big ol crown and coke,,, pop some corn and sit back and watch. Holler at me Snap, I'll fix you one too!!!!:wink:


Hey, were is mine...is it Crown reserve?


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

Mont said:


> As far as being on any boat and observing this, it would either be my butt or theirs and push would come to shove and then some.


You got that right!!


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

bwguardian said:


> Hey, were is mine...is it Crown reserve?


Awwww you're in Clear Lake. You are too far away.


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

KJON said:


> I'm gonna get a big ol crown and coke,,, pop some corn and sit back and watch. Holler at me Snap, I'll fix you one too!!!!:wink:


I appreciate that bro, but I usually don't drink on school nights. Now if this were Friday or Saturday.......


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

I think people who throw perfectly good but dead keeper fish into the ocean so you can keep a bigger one to be bad science, bad management, bad ethics, and just plain ole bad. It's morally reprehensible! I hope the Lord smites your Bimini Top and strips your reels! 

Sure you don't want a wee bit of a nip there Snap? Show starts at 6.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

If it is not illegal to cull snapper past state boundaries offshore it sure should be. NMFS should be held accountable for allowing such a big glaring hole in their "management" practices. It could be used as ammo for keeping the first 4 or 5 you catch also.


----------



## LaAngler (Mar 11, 2008)

KJON said:


> If you arent lying on your profile,,,, you are about 24 years old? Dude,,,you better back off while you have the chance,,,,,age and treachery rule this site,,youre getting in way over your head. The evening crew is starting to roll in now,, couple cocktails, brewskis,,,and this post will light up. I'm gonna get a big ol crown and coke,,, pop some corn and sit back and watch. Holler at me Snap, I'll fix you one too!!!!:wink:


Yeah I am 24 and I would be willing to bet I have done more mid range offshore fishing than 90 percent of the people on this site, first time offshore at 6 years old and then went 10-20 trips a year up until gas spiked a couple years ago, do the math. come on test me what do you know about snapper fishing that I dont?


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

US Fish and Wildlife has nothing to do with snapper period



LaAngler said:


> Just called US Fish and Wildlife they directed me to Louisiana Department of Wildlife and Fisheries and they wouldn't answer my question either. Called a well-established texas snapper charter service and the captain told me to his knowledge if you are outside state waters it is legal to swap a fish for another. He used the example that when they limit out on snapper if the customers want to fish AJs or grouper and they have the snapper on ice if one of the guys pulls up a 25 pounder HE would allow a smaller fish to be culled. Come on how many are guilty? Tell me this isn't an issue.


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

That US Fish and Game have nothing to do with Snapper

evening crew reporting for doody slingin



LaAngler said:


> Yeah I am 24 and I would be willing to bet I have done more mid range offshore fishing than 90 percent of the people on this site, first time offshore at 6 years old and then went 10-20 trips a year up until gas spiked a couple years ago, do the math. come on test me what do you know about snapper fishing that I dont?


----------



## texasjellyfish (Jan 23, 2006)

LaAngler quote :
Look the reason I asked the question is because I want to know. i saw something on a group snapper boat out of orange beach last year I was unsure about, crew and captain watched fisherman like hawks but every undersize snapper (all fish caught in 35 foot deep range) was put into big buckets at the stern of the boat with no water in them, when he moved to another spot the deckhands would dump all the dead undersize snapper over the back. 


apparently the captain of that vessel chose not to catch the same fish over and over


state water its against the law as well defined on pg 29 of your outdoor manual under possesion of fish and waste of fish

fed water its a bait saving time saving fill the boxes quicker thang 
defined as bycatch


----------



## KJON (May 1, 2006)

LaAngler said:


> Yeah I am 24 and I would be willing to bet I have done more mid range offshore fishing than 90 percent of the people on this site, first time offshore at 6 years old and then went 10-20 trips a year up until gas spiked a couple years ago, do the math. come on test me what do you know about snapper fishing that I dont?


DUDE!!!! You are more ignorant than I thought!!!!!! PLEEEEEZZZZZ tell me you are not serious! I have sh!t more snapper meat than you will ever see! What is mid range offshore? Is that oxymoron or just plain moronic, if you can't afford the gas try selling some of the crack you are obviously on!!!!! Can you feel the love!!!!! So if you havent gone the last couple of years,,,,,, why the post. What math are you refering to? Average 306 trips in your short life time, I call bullsh!t on that. Gotta give you credit for keeping the post going though, been entertaining, adios. :headknock


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

I read this post some time ago and decided this guy is just a "plant". I didnt waste my time..and wont. Good fishing guys.

Charlie


----------



## LaAngler (Mar 11, 2008)

Well Well, While The Cats Away The Mice Will Play..........

I Knew You Boys Could Not Sit On Your Typing Hands With This Post Up........always Remember Boys......this Is And Will Be An Issue Whether You Like It Or Not.


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

Considering I was a deckhand, I have been offshore as much as you but just in 1 year.


----------



## LaAngler (Mar 11, 2008)

KJON said:


> DUDE!!!! You are more ignorant than I thought!!!!!! PLEEEEEZZZZZ tell me you are not serious! I have sh!t more snapper meat than you will ever see! What is mid range offshore? Is that oxymoron or just plain moronic, if you can't afford the gas try selling some of the crack you are obviously on!!!!! Can you feel the love!!!!! So if you havent gone the last couple of years,,,,,, why the post. What math are you refering to? Average 306 trips in your short life time, I call bullsh!t on that. Gotta give you credit for keeping the post going though, been entertaining, adios. :headknock


Look at what I found in your old threads chief

"Went 85 miles out of Bolivar last Saturday with "Overkill". Caught my first chicken dolphin and Tuna. Not sure where we were but we were tied up to a rig about 65 miles out and I was freelining a cigar minnow about 3 in the afternoon when the Tuna hit, Overkill said it was kind of odd. Anyway, it was all a first for me and really gave me the fever!New to this, hope the picture attaches!!!"

Summer before last I caught my first tuna and mahi, you guys warned me about the bluewater bug! I sold the 24 Ranger CC last week and I am now formally and officially "Overkills" bait beyotch. Thanks, ya'll were right. (I'll probably end up being Snap Draggins beyotch too!!).

they didn't just invent tuna and dolphin if your such a hardcore offshore veteran you would have caught plenty of chicken dolphin on your way to the snapper grounds. you've been disqualified and you are dismissed from class now. You do not want me to pull out the old pictures albums but I will if they leave this post up. adios old salt


----------



## KJON (May 1, 2006)

Search all you want, nothing was said about snapper, we can catch them 8 miles out of sabine, done that all my life out of john-boats. Granted, I'm hooked on blue water now, pass up snaps for the "good stuff". Still stick to my story, I call BS on you.:wink: Now come backey!!!!


----------



## texasjellyfish (Jan 23, 2006)

la

it appears you are only interested in picking bones 
ever caught one of these ?


----------



## LaAngler (Mar 11, 2008)

I did not want this to turn into a sour post I wanted to have an intelligent discussion on this practice and to find out whether it was legal or not because of a past experience on a charter. I apologize for the foolishness


----------



## KJON (May 1, 2006)

Bottom line, it's illegal in Texas waters, don't know about Federal but I personally think it's wrong. Hope you were pulling our chains because I was pulling yours. Have a good evening.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

The problem here is that this guy is in Louisiana and Texas law has no jurisdiction; however, federal law does.


----------



## Piledriver (May 23, 2007)

LaAngler quote :
Look the reason I asked the question is because I want to know. i saw something on a group snapper boat out of orange beach last year I was unsure about, crew and captain watched fisherman like hawks *but every undersize snapper (all fish caught in 35 foot deep range) was put into big buckets at the stern of the boat *with no water in them, when he moved to another spot the deckhands would dump all the dead undersize snapper over the back.

Ok I cant believe this tread has made it this far, but *DUH* once the undersize fish were kept on the boat *they were in possession*! Hence illegal, no questions asked, just tickets issued.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

i just read this entire thread, and i'm speechless ... and that doesn't happen very often.


----------



## MB (Mar 6, 2006)

*Just Curious*



Piledriver said:


> LaAngler quote :
> Look the reason I asked the question is because I want to know. *i saw* something on a *group snapper boat* out of orange beach last year I was unsure about, *crew and captain* watched fisherman like hawks *but every undersize snapper (all fish caught in 35 foot deep range) was put into big buckets at the stern of the boat *with no water in them, when he moved to another spot the *deckhands would* *dump all the dead undersize snapper over the back.*
> 
> Ok I cant believe this tread has made it this far, but *DUH* once the undersize fish were kept on the boat *they were in possession*! Hence illegal, no questions asked, just tickets issued.


LaAngler I've got a few questions?

What was the name of the boat?

Who was the Captain?

What is the date this happened?

What time did you leave?

What time did you return?

What Port?

What was the sea conditions that day?

Approximately How many people were on the Vessel?

Were you alone or with others you know?

If with others do they post here or some other fishing site?

Did you have a camera with you that trip?

Did you take any pictures?

Were there any conversations about this incident during the trip or since with anyone other than this thread?

If so who?

I'm sure others may have more questions for you.

It would be great to have the above questions answered real soon, and I'm sure you have all these details fresh in your memory.

And one more thing if you haven't called NMFA on anyone else about this Why Haven't You Called Them?

Just Curious,
*MB*


----------



## txcbc (Jun 27, 2006)

*Snap's post*



Snap Draggin said:


> And totally despicble, unethical and immoral!


Just as some of the post that you make!


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

The answer to the question is that it is considered wanton waste which is illeagal.


----------



## LaAngler (Mar 11, 2008)

MB said:


> LaAngler I've got a few questions?
> 
> What was the name of the boat?
> 
> ...


perdido pass last june, 1 foot seas, 25 man group charter, 7 am to 4 pm, yes there were others that saw and asked but they got the same answer I did. I emailed the captain and he said he wasn't aware this was happening on his boat, but when I questioned the deckhand about it he told me it was captain's orders. I wasn't with anyone that posts on here, did not have a camera, I did have the old emails but can't find them. is it legal for me to name the business and boat?????


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

YFTUNA said:


> The answer to the question is that it is considered wanton waste which is illeagal.


Can you cite a piece of law or link to back that opinion up? It's definately illegal in Texas State Waters, but I am still drawing a blank for Federal Waters off Texas. I have to run through several thousand pages of RFA 24-17 tomorrow. This actually has me interested from a number of perspectives.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

i'm not well versed at all when it comes to the legality or the illegality of this issue in federal waters. y'all know far more about that than i ever will.

however, what i do know is that if i ever went offshore fishing in federal waters and acted _intentionally_ at any time, and in any way, that caused the _waste_ or unnecessary destruction of our natural resources, i would have a very difficult time going to sleep that night and living with myself the next day.

to me, the question of whether it's legal or not is irrelevant.


----------



## D.L. (Sep 13, 2007)

A little off subject but if you catch an undersized fish that swallows the hook and is bleeding badly do you throw it back to die and be wasted?


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

No we keep it and take it in to our local game warden and pay the ticket. How bout you???



D.L. said:


> A little off subject but if you catch an undersized fish that swallows the hook and is bleeding badly do you throw it back to die and be wasted?


----------



## D.L. (Sep 13, 2007)

Just a question no need to be a smart *****


----------



## txcbc (Jun 27, 2006)

As one not to cast the first stone, but from all the post on this thread, who among you has " never, ever" culled a snapper, much less any other fish? I agree that wasting a resource is just that, but just want an honest answer! Be honest, as God is watching and you can see the dead fish's eyes watching you!


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

D.L. said:


> Just a question no need to be a smart *****


I knew you would call me a smart ******* so you got yours first **** head


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

LaAngler said:


> IF you are in federal waters what is the law on keeping snapper in your icechest or buckets of the boat and then catching a bigger one and throwing the other dead ones back in the gulf, not looking for any ethics lessons.


You fish snapper since age 6 and know more than 90 % of us then why ask a question like this?? sounds like a troll or a liar . sorry I'm not the 90% you speak of.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

BEER4BAIT said:


> You fish snapper since age 6 and know more than 90 % of us then why ask a question like this??


ouch. that might sting a little.


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

txcbc said:


> As one not to cast the first stone, but from all the post on this thread, who among you has " never, ever" culled a snapper, much less any other fish? I agree that wasting a resource is just that, but just want an honest answer! Be honest, as God is watching and you can see the dead fish's eyes watching you![/QUO
> 
> No I never needed to............Next...............I'm stilll here. LOL If you dont want to cast a stone why stir the pot??? Lot of trolls lately. God is watching.


----------



## LaAngler (Mar 11, 2008)

*haha*



BEER4BAIT said:


> You fish snapper since age 6 and know more than 90 % of us then why ask a question like this?? sounds like a troll or a liar . sorry I'm not the 90% you speak of.


trust me I'm not a liar, I will post some pics of you want of some old snapper trips, what's the answer to my question then??? is it legal or not? i did not ask for all these other insults and degrading comments.


----------



## bbqsdm (Sep 6, 2007)

*Killing and wasting fish intentionally is wrong.*

I have been fishing for over fifty years and my dad taught me to never kill anything I was not going to use. That meant eat it or use it for bait. He also taught me to follow all fish and game laws. He also taught me that a man's charactor is defined by how he acts when no one else is around.

How did your dad raise you?


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Nope, not legal..........next question.


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

you should know what is right, your the expert, bring it on we wanna see some pics. Post them we are waiting. You have more experience than 90% of us you should join the wardens here and answer questions not ask them. Post the pics we are waiting.


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

ha ha lets see your hand expert with the troll question


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

Waiting


----------



## team axis (Jan 24, 2008)

hell this is better than people magazine. i'll get the popcorn yall bring tha beer, its gonna be a long one! while im typing let me say i have been fishing longer than 91% of the people on this site but i started when i was 5


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

Let me play the devils advocate for a second;
You have your limit (all gill hooked bleeders) and you land a 20lber from 175' of water...gas is rushing out though her skull...

Which fish are you going to watch float off?

The 17"er that earlier had its gills pulled out or the "blown up" 20lber?


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

I ate a brownie when i was 4


----------



## team axis (Jan 24, 2008)

screw it keeep em both


----------



## team axis (Jan 24, 2008)

did this thread really just start today!!!!! post number 92 rackin up


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

BEER4BAIT said:


> I ate a brownie when i was 4


 I...I....no wait...I can't...that cracks me up! LOL


----------



## MB (Mar 6, 2006)

*Eat Lunch*



Captn C said:


> Let me play the devils advocate for a second;
> You have your limit (all gill hooked bleeders) and you land a 20lber from 175' of water...gas is rushing out though her skull...
> 
> Which fish are you going to watch float off?
> ...


Neither: You fire up the PROPANE PIT and eat the 17"er for lunch. :slimer:

*MB*


----------



## LaAngler (Mar 11, 2008)

*troll*

in respose to the comments that I am a liar and haven't snapper fished over the years here is 2 pics from around 1990-91 one with my first decent snapper and one of my first offshore trip ever catching spanish mackeral and chicken dophin and one from 96 or 97 where I put my friend on his first ling, sorry bout this size. not that this has anything to do with my question, and for the record I do not promote culling and would not do it myself.

oh and correction on the orange beach nightmare trip it was August 4, 2007


----------



## team axis (Jan 24, 2008)

there needs to be moe stupid threads like this one. this it kinda entertaining


----------



## team axis (Jan 24, 2008)

how do we know thats you?????? those pics are of me!!


----------



## LaAngler (Mar 11, 2008)

view my other threads i think i have posted pics b4


----------



## team axis (Jan 24, 2008)

21 people reading the thread dont we have something better to do think pick on the cajun


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Ok !! It's my bed time and I made it to post #30 at the end of page 3.

Mods... Please *Do not* delete this thread!!!!! If anything just lock it down if you have to!!! But please *Do Not* delete this thread!!!

I have to finish reading this tomorrow!!!!


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Hold on ... I have to run to the Island Market for a case of beer and more popcorn ... Mom asked for some half-n-half for tomorrow's coffee. You keep them wimmins happy you can get almost anythang ya want. Where's the real dingleberry in all this? Be rat back.


----------



## MB (Mar 6, 2006)

LaAngler said:


> perdido pass last june, 1 foot seas, 25 man group charter, 7 am to 4 pm, yes there were others that saw and asked but they got the same answer I did. I emailed the captain and he said he wasn't aware this was happening on his boat, but when I questioned the deckhand about it he told me it was captain's orders. I wasn't with anyone that posts on here, did not have a camera, I did have the old emails but can't find them. is it legal for me to name the business and boat?????


But *the most important question* which was the last one was....

And one more thing if you haven't called NMFA or anyone else about this Why Haven't You Called Them?

So Why Haven't You ever called the authorities or did you?

*MB*


----------



## revag12 (Jul 5, 2005)

Captn C said:


> Let me play the devils advocate for a second;
> You have your limit (all gill hooked bleeders) and you land a 20lber from 175' of water...gas is rushing out though her skull...
> 
> Which fish are you going to watch float off?
> ...


Now that is a very intriguing question. Especially, if you watch the 20lber float for a while and are sure it won't make it. Since neither fish can be revived, it seems it would be more wasteful not to replace the smaller fish with the larger one.


----------



## SaltNLine (Jun 7, 2004)

Guys, come on! He obviously does not care about the legality of it all or he would have contacted authorities prior to this, hence "not looking for an ethics lesson". We can see where his ethics stand. He is just trying to ruffle our feathers....mission accomplished. He knows how passionate most of you guys are about the snapper regs and is obviously bored since he can no longer fish offshore due to fuel prices. I know fuel prices have effected the offshore habits of some but if "some people" wouldn't be pricks, maybe they would have friends that would invite them to share "intermediate" offshore costs on their boats. Let him post his pics of all his catches, just remember the ones with him in floaties or water wings don't count, that means daddy or someone was still baiting his hook and taking the yucky things off the hook too. By his standards, I have been a boat captain since I was 3 because my dad would sit me on his lap and let me steer his Glastron around the tiny lake. 

Anyway, funny stuff. LaAngler could be my lawyer anyday, but would never fish with me! No offense to the attorneys out there. If nothing else, he passed a boring Tuesday.


----------



## MB (Mar 6, 2006)

*Snapper*

Snapper Threads...

You Got'a Love'em

*MB*


----------



## MB (Mar 6, 2006)

Is it Legal To Cull *LaAngler*?

*MB*


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Why in the hell do you all bother with this guy. All he does is start controversial threads, and sit back and watch all of the comments, laughing his butt off.

Add him to your ignore list, and stop posting. Eventually he will fade away.

Brandon


----------



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

beating up on a 24 yr old is not the answer...... teaching is the key....being critical on an internet thread is not gonna help. It gets old hearing how everyone would have done it this way or that way.....probably could find an extra snapper in some of your boats if you were checked every time.... these threads don't help anything imo. My .02 worth maybe .01

We need to go fishing..............


----------



## LaAngler (Mar 11, 2008)

MB said:


> But *the most important question* which was the last one was....
> 
> And one more thing if you haven't called NMFA or anyone else about this Why Haven't You Called Them?
> 
> ...


i did call alabama state agents about this, they know, but i doubt they did anything, it was hear say. i didn't want to mention the charter boat b/c i did on the other snapper thread and it was deleted. email me and i will send a link to his website.


----------



## Unbound (Jul 12, 2004)

I don't know the answer to whether it is legal to cull in U.S. fed waters. I do know it is illegal to have in your possession more than the possession limit, which the boat in question obviously did.

As ethics lessons go, I'd like to consider the difference of culling your snapper one at a time (I believe the vast majority of throwbacks die despite our best efforts) to keeping everything in buckets and culling at the end of the day. I would also compare this to the ethics of using undersized snapper for aj bait or as cutbait for other snapper. I guess we could also have a discussion on the ethics of fishing for grouper knowing that you'll probably be throwing back and killing up to ten snapper for each grouper (something I wouldn't do but I realize some of my charter friends are forced to do under current regs). How about the ethics of following the law and throwing back undersized or out of season fish compared to the integrity of civil disobedience and keeping those illegal fish to prevent the wanton waste we all hate-even if it results in accepting the consequences of violating game laws. Am I the only one who may have violated one or two of the above?

I have no idea of what LalaAngler is trying to get out of this thread, but I love the idea of hashing out some of these ethical issues he claimed to want no part of

The one aspect of ethics that I am sure of came on a trip I once took on an SPI headboat that was permitted to fish Sponge Rock, 39 miles out in Mexican waters. The captain made it very clear that the first five fish go in the cooler and that there would be absolutely no throwbacks, as a line of floaters would result in someone spending some time in a Mexican jail. There were no throwbacks that day. Unfortunately, human nature being what it is, it takes clear laws with teeth behind them for some people to do what is right. When the idea of a Mexican jail is proposed, ethics takes a back seat to legality.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## MB (Mar 6, 2006)

LaAngler said:


> *i did call alabama state agents* about this, they know, but i doubt they did anything, *it was hear say*. i didn't want to mention the charter boat b/c i did on the other snapper thread and it was deleted. *email me and i will send a link to his website.*


What State Agent did you talk to ( his / her name and Agency)?

Date you called?

Case Number?

BTW: *" Hear Say "* could and would only apply if you were *not there.*

" Eye Whiteness " Would be the only term to describe your alleged experience.

An Eye Whiteness would give a statement of the alleged infraction which would be in a public record that could be accessed by a freedom of information request.......... If you would post up the specifics.

email me and i will send a link to *his website.*???
Send what link to Who's website?

*MB*


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

This guy is probably one of the deckhands on the boat in question. Why start a thread with a question when he stated he new every Snapper question, just try him, remember. Apparently some here agree with him cause e's gotten more green on this thread.


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

txcbc said:


> As one not to cast the first stone, but from all the post on this thread, who among you has " never, ever" culled a snapper, much less any other fish? I agree that wasting a resource is just that, but just want an honest answer! Be honest, as God is watching and you can see the dead fish's eyes watching you!


If you are asking if I have ever taken a dead fish out of my ice box and thrown it back to put another one in, my answer is hell no!! No way, never ever, not on any species of fish!! That question is almost as outrageous as this thread!


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

mastercylinder said:


> i just read this entire thread, and i'm speechless ... and that doesn't happen very often.


I know that's right!!


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

txcbc said:


> Just as some of the post that you make!


That is your opinion and you are entitled to it; however we all know what they say about opinions.


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

BEER4BAIT said:


> txcbc said:
> 
> 
> > As one not to cast the first stone, but from all the post on this thread, who among you has " never, ever" culled a snapper, much less any other fish? I agree that wasting a resource is just that, but just want an honest answer! Be honest, as God is watching and you can see the dead fish's eyes watching you![/QUO
> ...


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Chase This! said:


> Why in the hell do you all bother with this guy. All he does is start controversial threads, and sit back and watch all of the comments, laughing his butt off.


because sometimes i enjoy watching people make fools of themselves.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Wow!!... That's all I can say, besides, most of you are full of it and you know it...

Ok now I gotta go to work. Good Day.


----------



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

LOL @ Tiny! I think he's speakin' some truth!



tinyrogerd01 said:


> Wow!!... That's all I can say, besides, most of you are full of it and you know it...
> 
> Ok now I gotta go to work. Good Day.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

MB said:


> What State Agent did you talk to ( his / her name and Agency)?
> 
> Date you called?
> 
> ...


What is a Eye Whiteness??????????:question:


----------



## spitfire (Jan 2, 2007)

And those guys want you to fell sorry for them!


LaAngler said:


> Look the reason I asked the question is because I want to know. i saw something on a group snapper boat out of orange beach last year I was unsure about, crew and captain watched fisherman like hawks but every undersize snapper (all fish caught in 35 foot deep range) was put into big buckets at the stern of the boat with no water in them, when he moved to another spot the deckhands would dump all the dead undersize snapper over the back, I asked why they would not let me throw the 14 inchers back into the water and they told me "We dont want to give away our reefs" The deckhands would run over to you as soon as they saw the pole bent and unhook your fish quickly. Now I have fished snapper for years and I know that most fish caught at that depth swim right back down to live another day. Now keep in mind that the majority of the fish caught were undersize, they were killing more fish and wasting them than they were actually keeping for the box.
> 
> trust me i do not plan on making many trips to burn a ton of gas to go catch 2 fish, I would rather spend time on a grassline catching chicken dolphin and tripletail maybe a ling or two on my trout rods in the late summer.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Alright, who has the pic of the Bunny Rabbit?


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

Bobby said:


> What is a Eye Whiteness??????????:question:


I think it's when you can see the whites of their (bad guys) eyes.


----------



## LaAngler (Mar 11, 2008)

MB said:


> What State Agent did you talk to ( his / her name and Agency)?
> 
> Date you called?
> 
> ...


dont know the agent, they just asked what boat and when did you go and said ok that's all we need from you, I think they were going to send an agent to fish on the vessel but i did not follow up on this, I wasn't even sure they were breaking the law but I did not consider the snapper being in possesion at the time.


----------



## Leemo (Nov 16, 2006)

LaAngler said:


> IF you are in federal waters what is the law on keeping snapper in your icechest or buckets of the boat and then catching a bigger one and throwing the other dead ones back in the gulf, not looking for any ethics lessons.


I would assume it would "fall" under when did or does actual possesion of the fish take place? limits/possn. limits?


----------



## LaAngler (Mar 11, 2008)

Unbound said:


> I don't know the answer to whether it is legal to cull in U.S. fed waters. I do know it is illegal to have in your possession more than the possession limit, which the boat in question obviously did.
> 
> As ethics lessons go, I'd like to consider the difference of culling your snapper one at a time (I believe the vast majority of throwbacks die despite our best efforts) to keeping everything in buckets and culling at the end of the day. I would also compare this to the ethics of using undersized snapper for aj bait or as cutbait for other snapper. I guess we could also have a discussion on the ethics of fishing for grouper knowing that you'll probably be throwing back and killing up to ten snapper for each grouper (something I wouldn't do but I realize some of my charter friends are forced to do under current regs). How about the ethics of following the law and throwing back undersized or out of season fish compared to the integrity of civil disobedience and keeping those illegal fish to prevent the wanton waste we all hate-even if it results in accepting the consequences of violating game laws. Am I the only one who may have violated one or two of the above?
> 
> ...


i knew you guys could not conceal your ethics and i think it's a positive thing to share everyone's feelings about this issue and to determine if it's a real problem or not. And also how many of you have used snapper for cut bait? i'm looking for the truth people not these feel good jingles that you guys are ranting, we got freakin mother teresa over here hell you ever heard anyone say "Let the man who hasn't sinned throw the first stone".

and yeah I'm sure running our country like mexico runs theirs is a good idea.

not too many comments from the captains on this post what would you guys do if you had a limit of 20 inchers on ice and a client pulls up a 27 pounder??? do they have to release it?


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

If they put an agent on board and he witnessed them putting under size fish in a bucket, he could cite them on the spot for retaining undersize fish. He'd just have to be ready when they pulled anchor to get the most out of the trip/citation...before they dumped them.

But like everyone else, not sure what the law reads once they are dumped??????????


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Hotrod said:


> Alright, who has the pic of the Bunny Rabbit?


.


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Attached Images









That bunny gets me every time.............


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Guess that bunny will do. He has to stop and eat sometimes. He must have left his drumset in the car.


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

Hotrod said:


> Alright, who has the pic of the Bunny Rabbit?


Is this the one you are looking for?


----------



## Dan Palmer (Jun 6, 2006)

It is legal to cull Snapper if they are handled properly and vented. However not if they are dead. That's not culling, that's being geedy.


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

LaAngler said:


> i'm looking for the truth people


you want the truth???..........

You can't handle the truth!!!!!

Son, we live in a world that has regs. And those regs have to be guarded by men with guns.

Who's gonna do it?....... You?

The possum cops have a greater responsibility than you can possibly fathom. You weep for red sanpper and you curse the possum cops. You have that luxury. You have the luxury of not knowing what they know: that a red snapper's death, while tragic, probably saved other snapper's lives. And their existence, while grotesque and incomprehensible to you, saves snapper's lives... You don't want the truth. Because deep down, in places you don't talk about at parties, you want them on that patrol. You need them on that patrol.

They use words like 'conservation', 'regs', and 'You're Busted!'.... They use those words as the backbone to a life spent defending something. You use 'em as a punchline. I have neither the time nor the inclination to explain them to a man who rises and sleeps under the blanket of the fishing freedom they provide, then questions the manner in which they provide it!... I'd rather you just said thank you and went on your way. Otherwise, I suggest you pick up a weapon and start patrolling.......

Either way, I don't give-a-**** what you think you're entitled to!

[apologies to jack nicholson]


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

A greenie for BillFisher!!!











Bill Fisher said:


> you want the truth???..........
> 
> You can't handle the truth!!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

ROFL!!!!!!! bigtime green coming to BILL Fisher on that one! 

BTW bud, I still haven't been to Monroe in months. Maybe one of these days!


----------



## LaAngler (Mar 11, 2008)

Guys I'm looking to get on some trips in a few weeks and share fuel expenses does anyone have any openings??? I will show you what I'm talking about to eliminate the confusion.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

You'll be the first one I cull .......er I mean call!!



LaAngler said:


> Guys I'm looking to get on some trips in a few weeks and share fuel expenses does anyone have any openings??? I will show you what I'm talking about to eliminate the confusion.


----------



## Crossroads (May 21, 2004)

Culling snapper is required by law. Everytime you catch an undersize fish and throw it back you are culling your catch to be in compliance with the law and increase the size of your catch. Culling is not only expected, it is required. Culling to maximize the size of your catch of legally sized fish is a mere extension of the legally required culling. For some there may be an ethics issue involved. But ethics is in the eye of the beholder, just ask any professional politician.


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

Bill Fisher said:


> you want the truth???..........
> 
> You can't handle the truth!!!!!
> 
> ...


vBulletin MessageYou must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Bill Fisher again.
​
BF That is freakin great! Best post of the decade!

I love that part of the movie too!


----------



## Muddy (Dec 25, 2007)

Bill Fisher said:


> you want the truth???..........
> 
> You can't handle the truth!!!!!
> 
> ...


The best post ever. I'm still laughing.


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

LaAngler said:


> Guys I'm looking to get on some trips in a few weeks and share fuel expenses does anyone have any openings??? I will show you what I'm talking about to eliminate the confusion.


I have one thing to say on that comment. If you're gonna be dumb you better be tough! I take it that you are one VERY tough hombre.

Oh, green to Bill Fisher. That had me LMAO!!! How many times have you seen that movie BF? You seemed to recall the wording quite well. Of course with adding the necessary words to make it pertain to this thread. :cheers:


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

We need Bill fisher on the evening shift LOL someone green him for me. I have to reload


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

LaAngler said:


> Guys I'm looking to get on some trips in a few weeks and share fuel expenses does anyone have any openings???


no. sorry.


----------



## c1 (Jan 11, 2006)

A few of you need to banned off this website. This is a great website for avid fishermen, not this bs.


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

Dont ban us we bring the show 



c1 said:


> A few of you need to banned off this website. This is a great website for avid fishermen, not this bs.


----------



## kdubya (Jun 27, 2005)

c1 said:


> A few of you need to banned off this website. This is a great website for avid fishermen, not this bs.


It's all good. Just family, having a little squabble. :ac550:

Kelly


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

c1 said:


> A few of you need to banned off this website. This is a great website for avid fishermen, not this bs.


warning: forum police present. :cop:


----------



## LaAngler (Mar 11, 2008)

Well I just got off the phone with a lieutenant with Louisiana department of wildlife and fisheries in New Iberia LA and asked him "if I have my limit of snapper on ice and want to keep fishing for AJ or mangroves, grouper, etc and I catch a bigger red snapper can I keep it legally???"--- he told me the LDWF agents do have power out past 3 miles and it would be a discretion call from that agent on duty that day, he could not answer my question though whether it was legal or not or if they would write a citation or not. He said ethically you would quit fishing after you have your limit and if you do catch another snapper throw it back immediately. what do you mean quit fishing? what if I want to catch other species of snapper? how can you tell I'm fishing for red snapper? I dont get this people, he also said the he would have to look at the laws in the books and see, I asked him a second time, what could the agent write me a ticket for?? the answer I got was "I dont know". he said to call NMFS.

does this mean that state laws prevail out past the state waters line??

what about when some jerk rammed my boat when I was fishing snapper 50 miles offshore over a reef because i got too close to him?????????? I called the louisiana sheriff and he said "oh we have no power if you were 50 miles out we can't do anything report it to the coast guard, then they said oh there isn't any laws about ramming in federal water but dont do it your gonna sink each others boat" I'm not making this up either! lol longer story

my point is that the state wildlife laws count but other laws dont???


----------



## Andy_Holland_25 (Aug 8, 2007)

LaAngler said:


> ... and for the record I do not promote culling and would not do it myself.
> 
> I say give the guy a break he is not advocating this unethical practice that he asked a question about...


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

basic info here, but no actual law

http://vlex.com/vid/19896395?ix_resultado=1&query%5Bbuscador_id%5D=109961&query%5Bcoleccion_id%5D=13&query%5Bct_resultados%5D=15&query%5Bfrase%5D=recreational+fish+bycatch+disposal&query%5Blc_query%5D=texto%3A%28recreational+AND+fish+AND+bycatch+AND+disposal%29+OR+titulo%3A%28recreational+AND+fish+AND+bycatch+AND+disposal%29&sort=score


----------



## bbridges (May 21, 2004)

I say that all of you have been victim of one of the best trolls I have seen in a while. Did you get what you wanted LaAngler?


----------



## Andy_Holland_25 (Aug 8, 2007)

bbridges said:


> I say that all of you have been victim of one of the best trolls I have seen in a while. Did you get what you wanted LaAngler?


Maybe... You could be right.


----------



## LaAngler (Mar 11, 2008)

LaAngler said:


> Well I just got off the phone with a lieutenant with Louisiana department of wildlife and fisheries in New Iberia LA and asked him "if I have my limit of snapper on ice and want to keep fishing for AJ or mangroves, grouper, etc and I catch a bigger red snapper can I keep it legally???"--- he told me the LDWF agents do have power out past 3 miles and it would be a discretion call from that agent on duty that day, he could not answer my question though whether it was legal or not or if they would write a citation or not. He said ethically you would quit fishing after you have your limit and if you do catch another snapper throw it back immediately. what do you mean quit fishing? what if I want to catch other species of snapper? how can you tell I'm fishing for red snapper? I dont get this people, he also said the he would have to look at the laws in the books and see, I asked him a second time, what could the agent write me a ticket for?? the answer I got was "I dont know". he said to call NMFS.
> 
> does this mean that state laws prevail out past the state waters line??
> 
> ...


correction on this post i made, from what i gather the lieutenant did say that the state agents could write a citation for some kind of illegal practice regardless of the official name for it (waste) . I found this in our regs that show's who would know---

*NOTICE TO OFFSHORE FISHERMEN*
Louisiana recreational and commercial anglers fishing offshore beyond the Louisiana boundary are in federal waters and are subject to rules and regulations that may differ from those in state waters. To ensure that you are in compliance with federal regulations, you should contact the Gulf of Mexico Fishery Management Council at (813) 348-1630, toll free 1-888-833-1844 (write 2203 N. Lois Avenue, Suite 1100, Tampa, FL33607 for informational pamphlet, e-mail: [email protected]; website: www.gulfcouncil.org). All persons possessing fish in Louisiana waters must be in possession of applicable _basic or saltwater license_.


----------



## LaAngler (Mar 11, 2008)

bbridges said:


> I say that all of you have been victim of one of the best trolls I have seen in a while. Did you get what you wanted LaAngler?


no i just wanted a yes or a no and instead i got a TON OF trash talkin.


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

LaAngler said:


> no i just wanted a yes or a no and instead i got a TON OF trash talkin.


You sure had a lot of questions for someone that has more fishing time than 90% of us, never knew the rules, sportsmanship, or who the umpire of the game. Now looking for a ride offshore.....


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

I think it is a legitimate question...why????

Because no one has come up with an legal anwser.

I doubt most on this board would keep fishing for Red Snapper after a limit is in the boat, but about everyone will be fishing for something after you've reached your limit. I big bait for Amberjack is could easily be taken by a big sow and it will be from deep water. Same if you are fishing for B-Liners...deep water. It's going to happen. 

So you have to be honest with your self, what goes back into the water...a big dead sow or a 16"er out of the box. If it's legal then a person has the legal right to let the 16"er float.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

ceveche...........the end


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

It is NOT legal to cull your crew offshore!!!! 

You can throw all the federal fish you want back into the federal waters for all I care ... I WANT TO MAKE THE TRIP BACK HOME.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

after all this is over and I'm on a boat and someone brings up a snapper, I'll probably stick myself with a venting tool and jump overboard.


----------



## FISHINPOC (Jun 19, 2006)

In Cap'n C's example, I'd say most would let the 16"er float - the sow from deep water may not survive anyway. 

And I've met more than one TX gulf fisherman who says it's OK to use short snapper as cut bait for bigger ones while we're at it.


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

Captn C said:


> I think it is a legitimate question...why????
> 
> Because no one has come up with an legal anwser.
> 
> ...


Winner. If there is a Federal Regulation regarding wanton waste I haven't found it. Anyone who does please post it up. Certainly it is illegal in State waters.

In my opinion, it is wrong to keep fishing for snapper with a limit in the box with the intention of culling as bigger fish are caught. This just means I won't do it on my boat.

With a two fish limit and a 64 day season, cannot keep the Capts. and deckhands limits on charters - I'm not going to call "ethics" on anyone who does anything legal to improve their take.

NMFS may want to see to it that recreational fishermen are squeezed to the breaking point so that the commercials can have more of these fish but I don't see it that way. I didn't feel that way about it two years ago, but I do now.


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

FISHINPOC said:


> And I've met more than one TX gulf fisherman who says it's OK to use short snapper as cut bait for bigger ones while we're at it.


A friend fished out of Flordia last year and they used boneless (spine removed) Red Snapper for grouper and amberjack. He said it worked ok, but the boat rods they had couldn't turn any of the fish. The captain wouldn't let them use their rods that were loaded with Power Pro.


----------



## LaAngler (Mar 11, 2008)

Ok cupcakes here's the scoop,

I called Gulf of Mexico Fishery Management Council at (813) 348-1630 and they said this matter was addressed with the new reef fishing laws and when fishing for reef fish with natural bait on June 1 you have to use non-stainless steel circle hook, vent all red snapper caught once a limit has been placed in ice chest, and have a dehooking tool, we knew that part but....................the part the addresses my question is that when you cull that 17 inch snapper for a 20 pounder you just broke the law by 
"High-Grading" (this does count for fed water) (this was a term used by the representative I had on the phone) She said it is not a written law on the books at their organization and would be handled by law enforcement (state or federal wildlife agents)

here is from wikipedia
High grading is a practice of selectively harvesting fish so that only the best quality fish are brought ashore. The practice is popular in situations under individual fishing quotas where only a limited number of fish are allowed to be harvested. Following the letter, but not the spirit of the law, fish are caught, and if not considered optimal, thrown back into the ocean. The practice of high grading allows fishers to get high prices for their limited catch but is environmentally destructive because many of the fish returned to the water die.


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Man Overboard!


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

when you cull that 17 inch snapper for a 20 pounder *you just broke the law* by 
"High-Grading" (this does count for fed water) (this was a term used by the representative I had on the phone) *She said it is not a written law on the books at their organization* and would be handled by law enforcement (state or federal wildlife agents)

wow neat..............


----------



## Electric Mullet (Mar 18, 2008)

Never kill what you are not going to eat! If you're looking for a big snapper don't keep the 16" ones. 
Hell just do what the comercial snapper fishermen do all the time and smuggle it in in a hidden compartment. It's hard for me to understand how we can only keep two fish while those "F"ing comercials continue to smuggle in thousands of pounds of undersized fish every chance they get and only get a slap on the wrist when caught.


----------



## StevePage (Aug 1, 2006)

I've never caught a red snapper, but I do know that if I did happen to catch 2 dink snapper, I'd start fishing for something else cause I'd already have my limit.


----------



## capt fish (Mar 15, 2008)

*snapper*



Electric Mullet said:


> Hell just do what the comercial snapper fishermen do all the time and smuggle it in in a hidden compartment. It's hard for me to understand how we can only keep two fish while those "F"ing comercials continue to smuggle in thousands of pounds of undersized fish every chance they get and only get a slap on the wrist when caught.


Do what we do in Louisiana. I think its snapper 1000 per trip if they are in customers ice chest. No need to have hidden compartments.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

capt fish said:


> Do what we do in Louisiana.


never good advice to give anyone.


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

c1 said:


> A few of you need to banned off this website. This is a great website for avid fishermen, not this bs.


And who might you be referring to, pray tell.


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

mastercylinder said:


> never good advice to give anyone.


LMAO!! :cheers: :rotfl:


----------



## LaAngler (Mar 11, 2008)

*jeeez*

oh wow you can always tell when they get frustrated because it always ends in making fun of louisiana.

it's unfortunate that those of you carrying all that negativity could not resist ruining my thread, reminds me of an old dog rolling around in the mud and loving it.

still never found where the high grading laws are written and what the penalties are for this, or if there has ever been a citation issued for it.


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing (Feb 20, 2006)

*Nutria it just not for breakfast anymore*

Wind must be blowing over there as well The only way to resolve this matter is cull every LaAngler small and large

When I find myself in this situation I ask "what would a Cajun do?" then I really have an interesting dilemma!!???

Well, I am off to put some Nutria on the grill until the wind stops then I can eat snapper once again.

Bon appetite and happy jousting,
AGF


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

Always-Gone-Fishing said:


> Wind must be blowing over there as well The only way to resolve this matter is cull every LaAngler small and large
> 
> When I find myself in this situation I ask "what would a Cajun do?" then I really have an interesting dilemma!!???
> 
> ...


Maaaa sha don't fuget about dem gaspa goo and shoo pic fillets too!


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Always-Gone-Fishing said:


> Wind must be blowing over there as well The only way to resolve this matter is cull every LaAngler small and large
> 
> When I find myself in this situation I ask "what would a Cajun do?" then I really have an interesting dilemma!!???
> 
> ...


LOL, be nice we're not confused, just "well mixed." That idiot wind been maxing out at 35 down here too.

As to grading fish, I never heard of that except at the commercial fish house. Only a rec with a 2-fish limit would do that and it would be very hard to catch - the Coast Guard, warden, or NMFS agent in a kayak would have to see you actually switch out a fish or two. Maybe it's a moot issue.

As to the Cajons, I was down some dirt road at one that specialized in gumbo mostly from seafood, with some andhouille sausage. I was looking out over the bayou and saw some nutria and said they looked pretty doggone BIG.

"You're eatin' him rat now, sah!"
-sammie


----------



## LaAngler (Mar 11, 2008)

swells i thought you were tired of snapper posts in your blue marlin forum.


----------



## JD761 (Jun 7, 2006)

LaAngler said:


> it's unfortunate that those of you carrying all that negativity could not resist ruining my thread


Based on everything I've read, you ruined this thread when you started typing...


----------



## LaAngler (Mar 11, 2008)

Snap Draggin said:


> Maaaa sha don't fuget about dem gaspa goo and shoo pic fillets too!


no room for drum and bowfin over here, the texas boards dont have much room to talk with all the "big ugly" posts. ha ha ha

hey snap, I got more than enough yellowfin tuna that i caught on the lump in january and i saw your posts from the february trip and since you can't keep a YFT the size of a hardtail bluefish I figured I would ride over there and bring you some tuna steak because i felt bad about it.


----------



## z-cat (Jul 24, 2007)

This whole thread seems like it has turned into some sort of Jerry Springer type show. This is the bluewater board, but yet it has turned into some sort of TX vs LA deal again. Culling fish is absolutely ridiculous, but this TX vs. LA thing is worse.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

I have put a formal inquiry into the Gulf Council in writing to see what they have to say. A law that isn't on the books, isn't a law. If it's not currently spelled out in the federal regs as being illegal, then I will make a quick presentation here at the meeting next month in Houston asking them to do so. High grading is often mentioned as a problem in fisheries management, but if it's not specifically written as being illegal, it ought to be. I will let y'all know what I come up with, since sitting on both of the Red Snapper AP's puts me in a position of getting an official, written response.


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

LaAngler said:


> I figured I would ride over there and bring you some tuna steak because i felt bad about it.


Like I said if you're gonna be dumb you better be tough.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Nailed directly on head!!!!!!!!



z-cat said:


> This whole thread seems like it has turned into some sort of Jerry Springer type show. This is the bluewater board, but yet it has turned into some sort of TX vs LA deal again. Culling fish is absolutely ridiculous, but this TX vs. LA thing is worse.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Mont said:


> High grading is often mentioned as a problem in fisheries management, but if it's not specifically written as being illegal, it ought to be. I will let y'all know what I come up with, since sitting on both of the Red Snapper AP's puts me in a position of getting an official, written response.


if high grading is not illegal, we should petition our lawmakers to make it such. i'm looking forward to the response you get.


----------



## LaAngler (Mar 11, 2008)

found this on cca site

*Massachusetts And New Hampshire Outlaw High-Grading of Bass* Both Massachusetts and New Hampshire
have outlawed hi-grading or culling of Striped bass. Hi-grading is the practice of saving a
keeper on a stringer or in a bait well and releasing it later if a larger keeper is taken. The
NH regulation became effective on June 16th.


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

z-cat said:


> This whole thread seems like it has turned into some sort of Jerry Springer type show. This is the bluewater board, but yet it has turned into some sort of TX vs LA deal again. Culling fish is absolutely ridiculous, but this TX vs. LA thing is worse.


Yeah you are right about that. I hope it does not end up like that again.


----------



## texasjellyfish (Jan 23, 2006)

what does this have to do with the price of milk in china ?
fed waters is past 9 nm from the beach
striped bass are state water fish
wasn`t your orignal question about fed water



LaAngler said:


> found this on cca site
> 
> *Massachusetts And New Hampshire Outlaw High-Grading of Bass* Both Massachusetts and New Hampshire
> have outlawed hi-grading or culling of Striped bass. Hi-grading is the practice of saving a
> ...


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

texasjellyfish said:


> what does this have to do with the price of milk in china ?
> fed waters is past 9 nm from the beach
> striped bass are state water fish
> wasn`t your orignal question about fed water


It is obvious that there is a bit of confusion in there. I think the hampsters are taking a break.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Actually, they are governed by the NMFS on the Atlantic Side because they are Saltwater fish and are caught in the Atlantic Ocean....



texasjellyfish said:


> what does this have to do with the price of milk in china ?
> fed waters is past 9 nm from the beach
> striped bass are state water fish
> wasn`t your orignal question about fed water


----------



## spitfire (Jan 2, 2007)

Man this dude must have that fever!!!


LaAngler said:


> Guys this is a legitimate issue and you all know it is that why nobody will answer my original question with a straightforward "yes" or "no". I am sure this post will be deleted just like my other one was on the big bust over here. I am not standing up for this type of fishing but it is important because how many people do you think will be doing this now with the new limits??? The problem should be confronted not ignored.


----------



## spitfire (Jan 2, 2007)

Is La Angler a culler?


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

You have to give it to LaAngler. After all the name calling, bashing and calling out he's still standing. He's held his own and sat on this computer for 24 hrs researching everyone that has posted threads from last year. Came up with alot of research, dam he sure does have alot of time on his hands. Can't believe I'm giving him props, but you have to admit he's held his own and this thread is still going.


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

spitfire said:


> Is La Angler a culler?


......or just a cull?


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

I thought he was from Los Angeles - come on, that's what LA means. 

But I fingered out he's really from Loosey-Yanna. Go figure!


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

When I get an answer from the Gulf Council, I will post it. I have a lot of good friends in and from LA and there's no need for this back and forth bs that's going on. The man asked a legit question and will get a legit answer. This thread is done.


----------



## LaAngler (Mar 11, 2008)

I have culled snapper before but only fishing a tournament. and my culls were alive


----------

